# Howdy Yall!



## C_Lemay (Sep 10, 2006)

Howdy folks! I'm a newby to the forum, please be gentle. I have been interested in military aviation and war history in general since I was a pup. After lurking here for a while I decided to sign up. There are a lot of sharp people posting here, I just hope I can add something worth while every so often. To me this is what the web should be all about and I am glad to be apart of it. Thanks and I look forward to meeting yall in the forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------

